# Re-Post: Fire Roasted Salsa



## tx smoker (Jul 9, 2020)

I was asked by one of the well known members here to re-post the fire roasted salsa thread. I'm not gonna do the whole thread though, just the link.






						Anybody Wanna Make Some Smoked Fire Roasted Salsa? (W Pics)
					

This one goes out to my friend Mariko ( @Omnivore  ) She asked about this in a thread I posted in the Breakfast forum and said it might be nice to share it. A little history first. I tried making salsa about 10 years ago and it was pretty much a disaster. We found a company here that makes small...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Robert


----------



## normanaj (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks for re-posting!

I'm with you on the cilantro...both the wife and I hate the stuff.


----------



## Omnivore (Jul 9, 2020)

Love this recipe!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 9, 2020)

That is a good one. The flavors are excellent,  especially after a 24+ hours rest.
I used to Loath Cilantro, for many years. Then  one day I came upon a Mexican Taco Truck. I ordered some Tacos to try. The available toppings we re a red and green Salsa, Diced Onion and Cilantro.  The cook asked what salsa to add and if I wanted Onion and Cilantro. Feeling a bit Sassy that day said to add a bit of everything.  Those Tacos were AMAZING! The most surprising part was the Cilantro made all the difference. I'm now Hooked and add copious amounts of Cilantro to anything Mexican, Asian or Indian. The rest of my youngest crew don't like Cilantro and my wife is one of those folks that thinks it taste Soapy. Ok, more for ME! ...JJ


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 9, 2020)

normanaj said:


> Thanks for re-posting!



More than welcome!! When I got the PM asking me to re post this, I just kinda smiled. Of all the stuff I've done here in the forum, this was one of my favorite threads to share. Don't know why but it was just fun all the way through.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 9, 2020)

Omnivore said:


> Love this recipe!



Thank you once again Mariko!! As you know, this was posted for you young lady   

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 9, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That is a good one. The flavors are excellent, especially after a 24+ hours rest.



Thank you Jimmy, and you're 100% correct about the 24 hour rest. It just gives some time for everything to come together and the flavors to meld.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm with Chef Jimmy on cilantro! I make a Dungeness crab and jack cheese enchilada  with heart attack sauce (butter, whipping cream, sour cream) and the very last step before they come out of the oven is to cover the enchiladas with cilantro for five minutes. It changes the entire flavor profile, just ain't the same without the stuff. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 9, 2020)

I can somewhat attest to this stuff being great! I made a batch a couple weeks ago. Only difference was I ran out of time to smoke the veggies first. Still came out amazing and will be a go to from now on. Thanks again for sharing Robert!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 9, 2020)

Bookmarked, gonna have to try it.

John


----------



## RichGTS (Jul 9, 2020)

Thank you for posting this - Its on my to do list!


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 9, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm with Chef Jimmy on cilantro! I make a Dungeness crab and jack cheese enchilada with heart attack sauce (butter, whipping cream, sour cream) and the very last step before they come out of the oven is to cover the enchiladas with cilantro for five minutes.



I'm on the way!! Save me a place at the table please Ray   

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 9, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Still came out amazing and will be a go to from now on. Thanks again for sharing Robert!



More than welcome my friend and thank you for the kind words.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 9, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Bookmarked, gonna have to try it.



It's good stuff John!! Honestly, we go through a full batch pretty much every week. That's typically 2 pint jars full depending on the size of the tomatoes.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 9, 2020)

RichGTS said:


> Thank you for posting this - Its on my to do list!



More than welcome Rich. As stated, this was one of my most fun posts and it's great to see it get revived at the request of a member here who is highly respected.

Robert


----------



## xray (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks for posting Robert, I have this on the short list to be made. I bookmarked the original one but just found it in my settings. I can't see my bookmarks on the mobile site.


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 10, 2020)

Robert I'll give this a go soon. It will be a good addition to our weekly taco Tuesday! Thanks for re- posting!



chef jimmyj said:


> I'm now Hooked and add copious amounts of Cilantro to anything Mexican, Asian or Indian.


JJ, I'm the same way! Load on the cilantro for me! Mexican,Asian and Indian dishes are just not the same without it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 12, 2020)

Absolutely delicious stuff robert


----------



## Cabo (Jul 13, 2020)

I made a batch yesterday too!  It is the best I've ever eaten


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Absolutely delicious stuff robert





Cabo said:


> I made a batch yesterday too! It is the best I've ever eaten



Wow guys, looks like you killed it!! That stuff appears to be EXACTLY what I was shooting for when I started putting the recipe together. The teacher...such that he is...has become the humbled student. I'm honored that you found it worthy of trying and it came out as well as it did.

Robert


----------

